# Pfc100 750-8100



## Benno (30 Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob der o.g. Controller nur mit Codesys V3 oder auch mit Codesys V2.3 programmiert werden kann?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (30 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Benno,

der PFC100 wird nicht mehr von CoDeSys 2.3 unterstützt. Zum Programmieren muss e!Cockpit genutzt werden.


Grüße


----------



## HaraldT (4 Januar 2016)

Guten Tag,

steht nach Erwerb von einem der neuen Controller die Software eCockpit als Vollversion zur Verfügung?
Bisher kannte ich es von Codesys 2.3 so, dass ich mit einer SPS eine Targetlizenz kaufte und somit die Projekte übertragen kann.
Ist dies bei eCockpit und der neuen PFC Serie identisch?
Wenn eCockpit kostenpflichtig ist, ist es dann möglich nur für Codesys 3 die Targets nach Erwerb zu erhalten?

--
Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (4 Januar 2016)

Hallo HaraldT,

der PFC 100 ist nicht mit der Standard CoDeSys 3.x kompatibel.
Es wird ausschliesslich e!Cockpit verwendet. Für e!Cockpit ist einmalig die Lizenz zu erwerben
diese beinhaltet 2 Lizenskeys um mit 2 Geräten arbeiten zu können (PC/Notebook ?!). 

Das Vorgehen ist bei der CoDeSys 2.3 nicht anders. Die Lizenz/Targetdateien, sind separat zur Hardware zu erwerben.
Eine Ausnahme bildet das Starterkit, welches eine CoDeSys Lizenz beinhaltet.


----------



## CarpeDiem (14 Januar 2016)

Sehr geehrtes Wago Support Team,

für eine kleines privates Projekt (operativ, aber erst einmal eher Fortbildung) wäre die angekündigte PFC100 bestimmt eine gute Wahl. Aus verschiedenen Gründen, hauptsächlich "Fortbildung" und Visualisierung mit HTML5, ist aber wie hier diskutiert Codesys 3.5 / e!Cockpit "Pflicht".

Kurze Absicherung: Wenn ich Wago mit Codesys 3.5 verknüpfen will, bleibt nur die PFC200 + PFC100? Und vor allem die bestimmt ebenfalls ausreichende 750-880/881 (Starterkit verfügbar + guter Foren-Support) hat nur eine 2.3 Runtime?

2 Fragen:



Gibt es in absehbarer Zeit ein Einstiegsangebot, das Wago mit Codesys 3.5 verbindet, ohne durch e!Cockpit den Hardwarepreis fast zu verdreifachen? Ist ein Starterkit geplant? Oder eine preisgünstigere Lizenz von e!Cockpit, die an nur an genau eine SPS gebunden ist? Leider sind 30 Tage Test keine wirkliche Option. 
Wie steht Wago zur "3.5-Runtime für die PFC200" aus Kempten (http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/80333-codesys-control-pfc200-sl.html)? Wäre das aus Ihrer Sicht eine sinnvolle Alternative und könnte dieses Problem lösen? Eine manuelle Konfiguration per CBM/WBM statt alles im Projektfile wäre für mich in Ordnung.

Wenn dabei aber die Wago-Libs auf der Wago-Hardware laufen würden, wäre das prima. 


Dank und Gruß,
CarpeDiem


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (18 Januar 2016)

Hallo CarpeDiem,

richtig, die bisher bekannten Geräte 750-88x haben eine CoDeSys 2.3 Runtime. Diese Geräte werden keine e!Runtime bekommen.

Wago wird die PFC Serie in Verbindung mit dem e!Cockpit und der e!Runtime vertreiben.
Firmware von Drittanbietern können wir leider nicht supporten.

Ein Starterkit bestehend aus einer Kombination aus e!Cockpit und PFC100 ist geplant. Einen genauen Termin kann ich an dieser Stelle allerdings noch nicht nennen.


----------



## apalme (3 Februar 2016)

Servus zusammen,

es wäre wirklich schön, wenn es bei WAGO bald ein Starterkit geben würde, das Codesys 3.x bzw. e!Cockpit mit einschließt.


----------



## apalme (13 März 2016)

Irgendwas Neues zum Thema WAGO Starterkit mit Codesys 3.x?


----------



## sinusblob (20 April 2016)

http://www.wago.com/infomaterial/pdf/60290830.pdf

699,- €


----------



## Termi (20 April 2016)

Hallo Wago,
inwieweit ist die "e!COCKPITStarter Kit Licence for 1 PC" eingeschränkt. Ein PC ist klar und sonst --> Controller, Anzahl IO's etc? Läuft die genau so wie die Codesys 2.xy lizenztechnisch?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (22 April 2016)

Hallo Chris,

die Lizenz ist auf einen PC beschränkt und muss einmalig per Internet aktiviert werden. Das war's. Damit kannst Du dann genauso arbeiten wie mit der Einzelplatzlizenz, die im Vergleich dazu eben die Möglichkeit bietet mit zwei PCs gleichzeitig zu arbeiten (oftmals der Desktop-Rechner im Büro mit zwei Bildschirmen und mehr, und der Laptop für die Inbetriebnahme, Störungssuche etc.). Die Starterkit-Lizenz gibt es nur im Starterkit und kann nicht separat erworben werden.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

